# Pocket Radio or similar for bus.



## Locke (1 Jun 2010)

So I have an iPhone and don't want to stream a radio station through an app for fear of getting a bill thicker that War & Peace.

Does anyone know where the best place is to get a little radio similar in size to iPod? Just something to make the bus pass a little quicker? 

Thanks
Locke (Flocke/MIB)


----------



## truthseeker (1 Jun 2010)

Locke said:


> Does anyone know where the best place is to get a little radio similar in size to iPod?


 
My ipod nano has a radio on it. However - you probably dont want to buy an ipod just to get a radio!!
I remember getting a small one in DID Electrical a few years back for someone in hospital - sound wasnt great on the headphones though.
Try the Argos catalogue maybe?


----------



## Towger (1 Jun 2010)

Sony do a few nice models with digital tuning, long battery life, good sound quality and sensitivity. Another option to look for is an auto turnoff option after couple of hours, so you dont leave it on over night etc.


----------



## Locke (1 Jun 2010)

Thanks folks. Will look into Argos and Sony.

EDIT: Had a look on Argos.

http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/5240803/Trail/searchtext>RADIO.htm

Perfect.


----------



## coldcake (1 Jun 2010)

You may want to check out some reviews.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000MTEER4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Locke (1 Jun 2010)

Ta coldcake. Yeah. Steered me off it alright.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Jun 2010)

Just spotted one in Lidl specials starting this thursday - 5.49 euro.


----------



## brendanyumo (1 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Just spotted one in Lidl specials starting this thursday - 5.49 euro.


I got  a radio in Lidl before and it was dreadful.The headphones are useless hence the sound quality was atrocious.Stay clear.You'd want to pay something around the €30 euro mark for something good.


----------



## Marietta (1 Jun 2010)

A cheaper and more flexible alternative would be to use the radio on your mobile phone that's if it has the facility installed within your phone.


----------



## aonfocaleile (1 Jun 2010)

Keep an eye out for MP3 players in Aldi - they are on sale every so often in the sunday/thursday special deals. I got one for €40 over 2 years ago and find it excellent. Use it every day for radio/mp3s and you can even convert videos to play on the admittedly small screen so handy for plane journeys. I've had to replace the headphones though, but thats mainly down to the fact that they get tangled in my bag.


----------



## kbie (30 Jun 2010)

Well Locke, what radio did you decide on, if any, and how is it working out. 

In the market for same and would be interested in your conclusions.


----------



## tallpaul (1 Jul 2010)

brendanyumo said:


> I got a radio in Lidl before and it was dreadful.The headphones are useless hence the sound quality was atrocious.Stay clear.You'd want to pay something around the €30 euro mark for something good.


 
You do know that you don't have to use the headphones provided? The OP could use his iPod headphones with the radio (bad and all that they are if they are the stock ones); in fact this would be far more preferable rather than carting round two sets of headphones for two devices.


----------



## Locke (1 Jul 2010)

Havn't got one yet, kbie! Weeks are flying by!

iPhone doesn't have a radio. Sure, it can tell how much a potato costs in Slovenia but won't get you the 6 O'Clock News!!!

Never thought about lidl or aldi, must keep an eye out.


----------



## kbie (1 Jul 2010)

Ok Locke keep us informed. 

One of my considerations is that it has pre-set frequencies so that there is no tuning knob to get moved while it is in my pocket.


----------



## csl (2 Jul 2010)

Try the Robert Roberts brand - use one of these at home and reception is excellent. About €40 should see you right in Powercity.


----------



## Complainer (2 Jul 2010)

Try this one; http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/9238282/Trail/searchtext>PERSONAL+RADIO.htm

I was amazed to see that Argos still sell Sony Walkman cassette players!


----------



## csl (2 Jul 2010)

Thats the one I have alright - fair play Complainer. Reception is brilliant no matter where you bring it.


----------



## kbie (2 Jul 2010)

Thanks guys for this information. It has got great reviews and best of all it is £34.99 in Argos in the North, so I will settle on this one.


----------



## RMCF (2 Jul 2010)

Go for a Sandisk Sansa Clip - MP3 player than comes with an FM Radio. Also excellent sound quality in a tiny package.


----------



## irishstuff09 (22 Jul 2010)

If you just want it for the bus try the 2 euro shop (euro2) for them. They have a load of different ones great sound. They supply you with headphones but they break easily.


----------



## SP57 (22 Jul 2010)

I have a Creative MP3 player , charges of a pc/laptop so no batteries , and radio is good..


----------



## j26 (22 Jul 2010)

irishstuff09 said:


> If you just want it for the bus try the 2 euro shop (euro2) for them. They have a load of different ones great sound. They supply you with headphones but they break easily.



I got one for my wife - she stuck in her good headphones and it worked perfectly for only €2.  At that price she and wasn't upset when she lost it about 6 months later.


----------

